# Necrons and Their Allies



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm looking at my necron army and necrons in general and pondering which would be the best fit as far as an allied detachment goes. Seeing as we don't have any we consider battle brothers, the next best thing would be allies of convenience. I'm not really considering any of the desperate allies, as it doesn't seem worth it right now to take a desperate ally. 

There are four that can be considered for such a role then. Chaos Space Marines, Grey Knights, Orks, and Tau. I'm kind of torn between them. I'm biding my time until CSM get their new codex, so they're out for now. Necrons being a shooty army, I figure there's three routes to go. Bolster their range with tau, up their psychic and CC ability with Grey Knights, or use orks as cannon fodder and CC.

So my question is this, which route would you go?


----------



## Khalltusk (Jul 9, 2012)

I would go for orks!

My reasoning!

Aside from orks being a lot of fun, is that the ORKs just want to go looking for a fight. So by tagging along with the necrons they get to put the boot in! 

For me CSM do not fit as Chaos is an enemy of the necrons flat out (the necrons afaik want to close the rift from the warp to real space etc)

Tau fight for the greater good and an army that wants to wipe out all life doesnt fit. Grey knights could fit in the fact that they could team up to take down a daemon army. Other than that I cant see (in my mind) how they would work together.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Until CSM gets a new codex I dont think so under their current rules, they dont need the shooting from Tau. Orks for tons of Boyz infront of their gunlines would be good or GKs with some grenades or Inquisitorial Henchmen work good.

Question is if Karamazov could place a blast marker on one of the Necrons in assault?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Until CSM gets a new codex I dont think so under their current rules, they dont need the shooting from Tau. Orks for tons of Boyz infront of their gunlines would be good or GKs with some grenades or Inquisitorial Henchmen work good.
> 
> Question is if Karamazov could place a blast marker on one of the Necrons in assault?


If I read correctly, you're referring to By Any Means Necessary. It says it's placed on a friendly unit. The BRB says that allies of convenience are treated as enemies that can't be targeted so I would say that you can't use it on a necron as they're technically your enemy still.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

For me, I would go either Orks or Inquisitive GK. I reeeally don't want to use standard GK, I just find them over used (not to mention I don't play competitively).

As for Orks, they are just a fun army in general. And even though their kodex is old, it still has a fair amount of valid tactiks.


----------



## Regent of Ultramar (Jun 10, 2012)

Disregard everything else, stick a mob of Boyz to get mulched in front of your Necrons. Meatshields!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Why Boyz when you can have Gretchin?


----------



## Regent of Ultramar (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought Boyz were generally better, but I guess using Gretchin you can have bagillions of them.


----------



## Regent of Ultramar (Jun 10, 2012)

All idiocy aside, I think Orks would work better, since you said Necrons were a ranged army (I have no idea, never touched Necrons before), a close quarters army like Orks would nicely complement it.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I definitely was thinking hordes of gretchin. They're what, 3 points a pop, so if I slice off 500 points for my allies in a 2000 point game that's about 150 gretchin with room for the herders and a boss.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I was in a 2v2 3000 point game (1500 points per player), and tried Necrons with Orks. Had a detachment of Nobz and a Warboss in a Trukk. Thanks to the Night Attacker Warlord trait, the Trukk survived much longer than it should have, and the Nobs took out a Crisis Suit HQ team, so I'd say Orks can work really well with Necrons.
A screen of Boyz might prove to be better in the future however.


----------

